# Owners of MK Sound 950 THX speaker system



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, any owners of the MK Sound 950 system in here?

I would like to know how you set up your speaker system in your home theater setup to get the best sound. Especially those who set all frequency´s for speakers manually for every speaker. Do you set all on 80hz or do you set them higher or different? And what amps are you using?

I have my 950 system connected to a Meridian G55 amp and all my speakers are set at 90hz. 

Would be interesting to know how your setup sounds.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You must be the only MK 950 owner here Lennie. :huh:


----------



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sadly true I think...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the MK Sound 950 are THX Select rated, so they should be good down to 80hz but I guess you already know that don't you?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Regarding the OP if they sound better to you at 90Hz then leave them set to that. If you have the option for different crossovers for each pair of speakers then you can try experimenting to see if that works best all round to your ears. FWIW I have a single global control in my Oppo and a slight mix of speakers so I found 90Hz was the best compromise for me. Setting it too low tended to make the centre sound stressed, too high and the surrounds (quite large PMC Wafer1 speakers) start to lose 'weight' and surround effects end up sounding 'thin'.

While on the topic of MK, I'm considering changing my current PMC speakers for the flat on wall MK MP150 speakers (and matching 150T side surrounds). There doesn't seem to be any threads on here about MK though, so I hope it's OK to jump in on this one? Just wondering of anyone else's experiences and whether I've overlooked any other (currently available) flat on wall options for a similar budget. They must be on wall since otherwise I may as well just keep my PMCs (ie no use suggesting bulky speakers or even the MK S150 speakers).

Also, I have the chance of a pair of older M&K K5 speakers and was wondering whether they would be any use as front heights if I do end up with the MP150 fronts? I wouldn't want the expense of another pair of MP150s but there doesn't seem to be much else in the MK range that I could use as front heights that are compact enough to be discrete (the very reason I'm going for on walls in the first place). 

The only other option might be perhaps to use the IW85 (in wall) speakers and make a shallow box for them so they could be mounted on the wall.

PS: Isn't it quiet on here? I'd have thought someone might have replied by now, seems a bit of a graveyard...


----------

